# Any way to mod NES/SNES/Gameboy/N64 into EEPROM?



## AeoxEternal (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm slowly learning of the inner workings of my childhood games.
Unfortunately, batteries run out and the game's saves are now moot.

This doesn't sit well with me. I'd have to replace all of my games' batteries every 15 years just to feel relieved at the illusory comfort of being able to pop it in and play it at any time. I'd like to know a way to get rid of this SRAM problem....

Anyone know a tutorial or anything of help to mod SRAM games into EEPROM? I don't have extensive knowledge whatsoever about these types of things, so I apologize if this comes off as naive.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Nov 2, 2014)

You can't. SRAM and EEPROM are two completely different technology. It is not a matter of swapping the chip. The board circuit alone prevents it.

Just solder a battery holder, that'll make battery replacement easier on future.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 2, 2014)

Are there any pin and/or protocol compatible FeRAM chips available nowadays?

Otherwise yeah what trumpet-205 said, stick in a battery holder and go with that. Rather than modding for flash or EEPROM I would probably sooner do the FeRAM stuff but if that was not possible I would probably sooner add battery charging circuitry.


----------



## AeoxEternal (Nov 2, 2014)

trumpet-205 said:


> You can't. SRAM and EEPROM are two completely different technology. It is not a matter of swapping the chip. The board circuit alone prevents it.
> 
> Just solder a battery holder, that'll make battery replacement easier on future.


 

Okay, thanks for the info and help. I'll definitely be doing that.


----------



## migles (Nov 2, 2014)

for gbc cartridges there was a alternative memory chip (eeprom i think) you could use, i remember i saw a post teaching how to do it (and the compatible model)...

i will try to find it


EDIT found it: http://forums.benheck.com/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=38664

also, previous gbatemp discusion that may help you:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/non-vol...on-yellow-but-problem-on-pokemon-gold.346288/


----------



## sarkwalvein (Nov 2, 2014)

Anyway, EEPROM memory retention also expires in about 10 years (Disclaimer: maybe current technology is better), so data in EEPROM memory will be "erased" after time.

Source: Sorry, but I don't have enough patience to look for a good source, google for "EEPROM data retention" or look at this way too brief Wikipedia article.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 2, 2014)

Technically yes - you can replace the modules as migles said as long as you find a compatible counterpart, it's finding one that's a challenge.


----------



## migles (Nov 2, 2014)

sarkwalvein said:


> Anyway, EEPROM memory retention also expires in about 10 years (Disclaimer: maybe current technology is better), so data in EEPROM memory will be "erased" after time.
> 
> Source: Sorry, but I don't have enough patience to look for a good source, google for "EEPROM data retention" or look at this way too brief Wikipedia article.


 
yes, i have a friend who warned me about it, if you leave data in a memory for 10+ years without touching it, it gets erased...
but if you 5 years later re-write the data the "countdown" will reset, it will stay there for 10 years again


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 2, 2014)

Removing the battery is still beneficial, issues of memory retention aside. Remember, a battery is a small button full of _acid_, you generally don't want to store them for decades on end because they do degrade, they can leak and as a result they can destroy the cartridge altogether.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Nov 2, 2014)

For NES/SNES/ I would just buy a WiiU & classic controller & for N64 VWii is an excellent choice if you get a WiiU you'll always have saving & you'll be able to catch up on what you missed out on when your favorite games were still being released


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 2, 2014)

SSG Vegeta said:


> For NES/SNES/ I would just buy a WiiU & classic controller & for N64 VWii is an excellent choice if you get a WiiU you'll always have saving & you'll be able to catch up on what you missed out on when your favorite games were still being released


Myeh. It's not the same thing. As someone who owns numerous retro consoles I can assure you that playing on them rather than on modern solutions or emulators has a certain irreplaceable allure to it.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Nov 2, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Myeh. It's not the same thing. As someone who owns numerous retro consoles I can assure you that playing on them rather than on modern solutions or emulators has a certain irreplaceable allure to it.


 
I like both solutions but playing on an actual system you would be able to use cheats & homebrew


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 2, 2014)

SSG Vegeta said:


> I like both solutions but playing on an actual system you would be able to use cheats & homebrew


Since when can you not use cheats on emulators? Other than cartridge tilting I guess.

Also *parting short at Foxi4organicgames*.


----------



## EarthBound 2 (Nov 2, 2014)

What is it?You mean turn them to Android ports?This should be cool.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Nov 2, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Since when can you not use cheats on emulators? Other than cartridge tilting I guess.
> 
> Also *parting short at Foxi4organicgames*.


 
I was referring to official emulators & how you can't use cheat devices with them


----------



## Hozu (Nov 2, 2014)

SSG Vegeta said:


> I was referring to official emulators & how you can't use cheat devices with them


Unless you're on a Wii U outside of vWii mode, you can use cheats... You'll definitely need to convert them, if they haven't been converted yet, but the point is you can still use cheats.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Nov 2, 2014)

Hozu said:


> Unless you're on a Wii U outside of vWii mode, you can use cheats... You'll definitely need to convert them, if they haven't been converted yet, but the point is you can still use cheats.


 
Wouldn't that require hacking the WiiU


----------



## Hozu (Nov 3, 2014)

SSG Vegeta said:


> Wouldn't that require hacking the WiiU


There have been hacks for vWii mode for quite some time now. The Wii U hasn't been hacked, obviously, which is why I mentioned that cheat usage is for vWii mode only. Or for a real Wii if you'd rather go that way.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 3, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Also *parting short at Foxi4organicgames*.


Not so much organic, rather _"non-suicidal"_. If your games collection drowns in battery acid, you're gonna have a bad time.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 3, 2014)

No argument there


However it was more emulators and their being the way forward and usually the superior way thing I wanted to drag back up.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 3, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> However it was more emulators and their being the way forward and usually the superior way thing I wanted to drag back up.


Superior in terms of convenience, that's for sure, but using an old system with your old games is a more all-encompassing nostalgic experience.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Nov 3, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Not so much organic, rather _"non-suicidal"_. If your games collection drowns in battery acid, you're gonna have a bad time.



You have to leave an empty charged CR2032 in for a very long time for it to leak. I once saw a leaked CR2032 and it was left inside the device for 20+ years.

Generally when a battery leaked it is due to reverse polarity, which is seen on devices that uses battery in series.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 3, 2014)

trumpet-205 said:


> You have to leave an empty charged CR2032 in for a very long time for it to leak. I once saw a leaked CR2032 and it was left inside the device for 20+ years.
> 
> Generally when a battery leaked it is due to reverse polarity, which is seen on devices that uses battery in series.


I've seen a great deal of batteries of all-sorts leak over the years, it's not terribly uncommon. It's a general rule of thumb to remove batteries from devices that aren't seeing much use.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Nov 3, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I've seen a great deal of batteries of all-sorts leak over the years, it's not terribly uncommon. It's a general rule of thumb to remove batteries from devices that aren't seeing much use.


You're right. It just that it is much more common to see AA/AAA batteries leak when they are used in series (device that needs to use multiple batteries).

It is very rare to see CR2032 or another other button cell leaks since only one is needed.


----------



## EarthBound 2 (Nov 3, 2014)

EarthBound 64


----------

